# ACT Dinner? Monday 5 April, Manuka.



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcuK/HgAABpfgAAQQI0CgKiiFIA/79/gIACFDUxNBJ6amNQ0NGmnpMQiekT1BkAAAGgKIOQDzki8Z1JpVdjloVno4wO57c4r9vWj7Ham4a0NlCYbCvu75N+adJSNSJMLZsVdopqWMRpvEqtEMBOMiUoZ0eioHGRiU3J77UTDfXoS1ADIKatATEDZiY27gbzH6y18hO3dJbFJGcYvqDFAaBKN4ibIOcL/4u5IpwoSGXFfjwA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTH551IAAAVTgAAQQAEUABZln4AgACGoyaaHqJ6m0KZMTIMjErByN6DXdgTBJjk2ltf9HGXqpZJdwvhdyRThQkDH551I


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

I might pop along to meet a few canberra folk


----------



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

Count me in. Havn't caught up with any forumm members for a while.

Nev


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I was going to come, but Nev and Paddy are going...Might have to have a re-think


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Very keen Leigh but I have volleyball from 6.30-8.30pm that night, and a 6.05am flight to Adelaide the following morning  I'll try and get there for a quick coffee or dessert if I can.

What are you in town for mate?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcohcPsAACTfgAAQQOOAGICzUIA/796gMADjaiJkZAptBMmj01Dam0gRNJ5E0aNqAAAAInkTVH6o9JtT0jRoABogQJWoUZau19Two/B04Mp6Wxgfhiwrt+Vp8xQzlGUH8CyzcKG3WIgec0O5612RwB3FQgIY5X1GUdM97QbVpKm7IU8DPoSiY4SNA6uc/mZBkKH0sW3B6XmUlvz2CP00iKzIB/GSHCzi1L9DTz1qlIrtS/5bF5MbaVAWakSIiOYPjYFIvxc0g9FAtgFDoPaBgtSIwULla1CZQFB2Q+p1JwYowmSy5skqCTUSHqRDkdOpkuIfPFp+LuSKcKEhlELh9g==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe1ja88AAAbfgAAQQAEAAKAAEAAu49wgIABA1R7RRobU9Q9qhQNNDIyYjFgqdW1SjgEUMCRlXz19I4hYIZtbdPmNrJhD8XckU4UJDtY2vPA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVFy6VIAAC3fgAAQQQ3/8qvj3IC///6gMACmwip7UymT0TQ09TAT1HqAA02p6jYoIqfoU2mUeNQ1GTQeoAAA00PUIp6homAAAATEMAjEw3zCEIX9PJ1h7FoditIVTUF+EqjhvAxP2OXMWSah8FqUqTsVpUIwGNEHEd22Mabp3MoCxwvqeg/py/q2IZEvxK26nXkOSMhe4uv8lewEtSACX/dBkDNLVDGdM880EARJIKYrqf6XWCmLWObNCxosKmgHkCaHfjLPI6upUGdjyjP4A5gW8bgmAjMbGMk6k7oOQC0kTi52TBVF8qyUDIwXSZBxJB7oh/F3JFOFCQUXLpUg


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSillJsAAA7XgAAQYIEQIBwAP+/eoCAAdCKeU0ekPUHqMnqNNpCDU1AGmnqGjQ9IQgDU5PNm4eE0o4VPWBQvloaPiDyiI4E9pUkpPRvJOqPrgNVebiBQ6VN0U6pOBAeUQHS0iNh2ZY3TRrQAPxdyRThQkCillJs=


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

It was great to join Leigh, Kylie and friends; Paddy; Nev and Barb; and Jase for a catch-up over dinner. The gathering meant that tomorrow's pedestrians don't have to worry about tripping over milk crates left out on the walkway - kayak fishermen can put those to good use. ;-) Thanks for setting up the dinner Leigh.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU0Fkh8AABvfgAAQQCUACACAVAA/79+gMACtQiek1T09U/UbVNPSNNNkn6oYwAEwABMEqn6EmmhoTaQ0AIUzkaIdT44nqIG4Wm97+6MTALi/b7ny+PQNnIEvSyVk0qTZzHDYhW+cTsaPvhK4lRF4m3V+LcDc0wmqqkJAn1o7iVemqMopoaFlbNlWF22QPYFaZrK/JyaioUHCuqMBHr6k+JlmiM2I52ieru6Nbs2GED/pZQaVhzar0r/F3JFOFCQTQWSHwA==


----------

